# Esoteric Audio garage find, info needed



## Chuck (Jan 15, 2009)

I was going through the boxes in my garage and discovered two unopened 5m packages of Esoteric Audio A3 cables. I remember buying them back in 1999 or so, but thats about it. I don't remember what I paid for them other than they were expensive. Does anyone here have experience with Esoteric's products? Would these worth using in a mobile application or not? Did Esoteric go out of business? Any info you guys can offer would be appreciated.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Weird you post this. Just found a bunch of Esoteric Musica RCA cables at the flea market for five bucks haha


----------

